#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: درخواست نرم افزار FlashRecoveryToolbox

## jaber_2020

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید محترم
بنده نیاز به نرم افزار FlashRecoveryToolbox با سریال نامبر را دارم از همکاران و دوستان گرامی کسی هست در اختیار من بذاره؟ممنون از همکاری شما دوستان گرامی

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز کرک این برنامه نیست. ولی برنامه های مشابه که عملکرد بسیار قوی هم دارند در سایت زیاد معرفی شده چرا از اونها استفاده نمی کنید؟
لطفا به بخش ریکاوری اطلاعات برید نرم افزار های خوب زیاد معرفی شده.

----------

*AMD*,*jaber_2020*,*NPTiak*

----------


## jaber_2020

> سلام
> دوست عزیز کرک این برنامه نیست. ولی برنامه های مشابه که عملکرد بسیار قوی هم دارند در سایت زیاد معرفی شده چرا از اونها استفاده نمی کنید؟
> لطفا به بخش ریکاوری اطلاعات برید نرم افزار های خوب زیاد معرفی شده.


ممنونم.شما از بین این نرم افزارها چه نرم افزاری رو پیشنهاد میدین که حافظه های فلش مموری هم بتونه بازیابی کنه؟درکل عملکرد خوبی داشته باشه

----------


## nekooee

سلام
آقای AMD در این زمینه اطلاعات خوبی دارند لطفا از ایشون مشورت بگیرین.
اگر نبودند من بهتون معرفی میکنم

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

*AMD*,*NPTiak*

----------


## jaber_2020

> سلام
> آقای AMD در این زمینه اطلاعات خوبی دارند لطفا از ایشون مشورت بگیرین.
> اگر نبودند من بهتون معرفی میکنم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


ممنون میشم اگه آقای AMD یا شما هر چه سریعتر بنده رو راهنمایی بفرمایند.برنامه ای که فویترین عملکرد تو این زمینه داشته باشه که حتی بتونه حافظه های فلش مموری هم بازیابی کنه

----------


## AMD

*Flash Memory Toolkit PRO*

----------

*behnam1991*,*d.rmardin*,*jaber_2020*,*NPTiak*,*همتا*

----------


## jaber_2020

ممنونم که جواب دادین.من یه نرم افزاری میخوام که قویترین عملکرد رو تو این زمینه داشته باشه که معرفی بفرمایید ممنون میشم.

----------


## mosaffa

دوست عزیز دقیقا بحث ریکاوری چه فرمتی هست؟فیلم عکس و......؟به نظر بنده هر نرم افزار ریکاوری برای یک فرمت خوب جواب میده بنابراین باید مشخص کنید نوع فایل ها رو

----------


## AMD

> ممنونم که جواب دادین.من یه نرم افزاری میخوام که قویترین عملکرد رو تو این زمینه داشته باشه که معرفی بفرمایید ممنون میشم.


برنامه قدرتمندی هست . خیلی خوب جواب گرفتم .

*EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard*

----------

*behnam1991*,*jaber_2020*,*NPTiak*

----------


## jaber_2020

> برنامه قدرتمندی هست . خیلی خوب جواب گرفتم .
> 
> *EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard*


نسخه  Technician یا اینکه نسخه pro کدومش رو باید دانلود کنم؟فرق این دو نسخه چیه؟

----------


## AMD

> نسخه  Technician یا اینکه نسخه pro کدومش رو باید دانلود کنم؟فرق این دو نسخه چیه؟


نسخه تکنسین را استفاده میکنم . خیلی متفاوت نیستند .

----------

*jaber_2020*,*NPTiak*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jaber_2020

> نسخه تکنسین را استفاده میکنم . خیلی متفاوت نیستند .


ممنونم.تایپیک رو قفل بفرمایید.

----------


## AMD

تاپیک قفل میشه .

----------

*jaber_2020*,*NPTiak*

----------

